# wow what a mark-up, Snuggle safe disk



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

> SnuggleSafe Microwave Heat Pad
> Other Snuggle Safe products
> 4.4 out of 5 stars See all reviews (32 customer reviews)
> Price:	$67.48
> ...


Look where it says "you save $40.49 (60%)

Ok who the heck is actually paying $67 for them? I guess I would if I didn't know better but having purchased them at $40 (still very high in my opinion) it made me laugh that Amazon wanted met to purchase them thinking I had saved $40! Yes this is cheaper than what I paid but not by that much, sheesh.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They are like $40 at petsmart and i thought that was crazy! :lol:


----------

